# my new family members



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

well i have 2 new members in my family now.

named marlin and 12 guage (not sure of the name)










picked the 12 up for $50 and the 30-30 for $350 the 30-30 is a marlin.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You paid too much for both of them.


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

$50 bucks for a 12 guage is too much? 350 for a practiculy new marlin 30-30 is 2 much? prices are canadian but even still i think those are pretty good prices


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I used to have a shotgun like that, mine was made in russia but the manufactures name has escaped me, Anyway it killed on both ends, a squirrel couldn't get away, but your shoulder will be mad at you later on.

Maybe yours will be better, I sold mine quite a while ago, think I got 65 dollars for it. It was a cheap gun, but mine shot prettty decent.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Those prices do seem a little steep, for the 30-30 at least.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Remington 7400
Was the Russian made shotgun a CBC by any chance? I have one that looks like the one in the photo, it is a Model SB 12 gauge single shot 3" full choke.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Average price for a Marlin 336 in 30-30 runs $350-$390 US dollars so the $307 US you paid is a pretty good price. The picture you posted looks like you may have bought one of the recent 336 cowboy action 30-30's that has been added to their line up. If that is the case then the price in US dollars would be closer to $500 plus.


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

the guy said its only been fired a few times, it is in really nice condition, still has the stickers on it. most of the older guns at the show where around the same price.

i imangine that 12 is gonna kick hard because it isnt that heavy. it was made over in brazil and it has some name i cant even pronounce and im not gonna bother typing it.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Remington 7400
> Was the Russian made shotgun a CBC by any chance? I have one that looks like the one in the photo, it is a Model SB 12 gauge single shot 3" full choke.


I think it may have been. But the SB model dosen't ring a bell.


----------

